# A little progress...(I think)



## swagger87 (Apr 24, 2009)

I just came home form a long days work at 4:30. I let my poor doggies outside (they did the pee pee dance the whole way to the door) and I opened up my Tiels' cage to give them fresh water and food. I came back into the living room to see Dale sitting on the door that has the metal ring that holds the food bowl in place. (Yeah, oopsie on me, I left the food door open:blush Then out of curiosity, I set the food bowl in the ring and sat back. He began to munch hungrily as Dee tried to decide whether it was worth it to come out.

Dee finally decided to join him and climbed out of the cage. They were fine for a good bit, until two middle aged men with backpacks came up to my front door and made a ruckus. The birds flipped out and attempted to fly. Dee quickly learned that her stumpy Duck butt and clipped wings weren't doing her any good, so she did the only thing she knew. Cried. She ran into the Kitchen and screamed. Dale flew in the playground above the cage and tried to relax, so I let him be.

I went into the kitchen with a long perch and tried to get her to hop up, but she refused. She screamed and screamed. I sat on the floor across the room and tried to talk softly to reassure her. She lowered her volume a bit and cocked her head at me. I then scooted to her slowly and put my hand out. She ran to my hand and.....Landed a nice HEARTY BITE :censor::censor::censor:

I didn't pull away and just endured it>.<, no whimper, no twitch, nothing. I remembered the perch I had and put it in front of her. She hopped up and scooted from it to my hand. I though "Here we go again! Prepare for PAIN!" :blink:but no. She sat in my hand and shook. I told her what a good brave girl she was and she stopped shaking. Then....You ready?!?!

*SHE LET ME PET HER!!!!!!*:rofl::clap::excited:
I sat there and pet her for a good 5 minutes and she was calm and actually made a cute noise every time I rubbed the feathers on her head the wrong way. It made me think of a shiver noise. But she lowered her head and let me do it more. 

Dale watched from afar and then started to cry, I reached toward him and got a lunge, so I took my perch and he hopped on. (I think he just wanted Dee. <3  I set them both in their cage again and gave them some millet. I figure they had enough adventure for one day.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

yup that is progress, congradulations


----------



## swagger87 (Apr 24, 2009)

Woot. They came out to play again today. Sweet Dee was still being very lovey. Dale on the other hand just wanted to be left alone.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You are definitely making progress with them. Don't ya just love it?


----------



## swagger87 (Apr 24, 2009)

I do, Im totally psyched! She even let my bf hold her! So did Dale, but for some reason he wont let me hold him Maybe he likes guys better....I dunno. But it's so exhilarating!


----------

